
Three Options for App Owners Facing the End of Parse - WoodenChair
http://www.observationalhazard.com/2016/03/three-options-for-app-owners-facing-end.html?spref=tw
======
bikamonki
You obviously don't run a parse app or have not tried option 1 (use parse-
server) yourself. Parse-server is not an open-source version of original
Parse.com technology, it is not a "here take a copy host it yourself". It's a
different tech, they are flooded with issues and if you read through them
you'll realize how far is parse-server from production grade. So, option 1 is
really more like option 3 (develop your own back-end). You'd be fighting with
incomplete code, bugs, no docs, missing features, etc.

I'd argue then that option 2 is the only path for front-end devs/novice devs
that cannot afford to develop a proprietary back-end.

For option 2 I'd add backendless.com to your list. I have been testing their
service and so far so good.

~~~
WoodenChair
> You obviously don't run a parse app or have not tried option 1 (use parse-
> server) yourself.

I built 6 apps on Parse (4 of which are still in production) and started using
it in 2011. Of course Parse-Server is still buggy, it's been out just over a
month! In that short time it's garnered an incredible amount of support from
the open source community. Knowing some of the leaders of the project and how
quickly it's been adopted by third parties offering Parse hosting solutions
([https://github.com/relatedcode/ParseAlternatives#parse-
serve...](https://github.com/relatedcode/ParseAlternatives#parse-server-
hosting-providers)), I feel confident in its future and maintain it's the
easiest (least code/ least cost) way to continue with your existing app. Maybe
I should've added a con about its youth.

> I'd argue then that option 2 is the only path for front-end devs/novice devs
> that cannot afford to develop a proprietary back-end.

The article was geared towards app owners, not front-end/novice devs. I agree
for that category of developers CloudKit and Firebase continue to be very
attractive.

> For option 2 I'd add backendless.com to your list. I have been testing their
> service and so far so good.

Backendless.com looks good. I mentioned at the end of the article that other
BaaS providers like Kinvey, Kii, etc have the same issue that a young Parse
did (and I'd throw backendless.com in there) in that who knows if they'll be
around in the future? Sure, FB shutdown Parse, and Google & Apple control
Firebase and CloudKit. But despite FB's decision, I think it's more likely a
BaaS backed by Apple or Google will be around 2 years from now than one that's
not.

